
Facebook is shutting down Friend List Feeds today - MariellaVernic
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/09/facebook-is-shutting-down-friend-list-feeds-today/
======
394549
That's too bad. Whenever I unfollowed someone, I'd add their account to a
Friend List so I could _occasionally_ take a look at accounts I'd unfollowed.
Sometimes people would get annoying over something but eventually calm down
and start posting good stuff again. It's going to be a lot harder to recognize
when that happens now.

